# Brian Waites : Goju Kai



## andy.m (Oct 2, 2011)

BRIAN WAITES : GOJU KAI.


From Andy Moorhouse


Hello , I am currently doing research for an article on the introduction of Goju Ryu to Great Britain. I am trying to contact Brian Waites, to interview him if possible . For those who dont know, he , along with Steve Morris and Gary Spiers, were responsible for its original introduction. Can anyone either  let him know that I wish to contact him, or pass his contact details (with permission) too me - via P.M.
Thanks
Andy Moorhouse


----------

